# Evapo-Rust to the rescue



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice! I'll have to give that a try the next time I'm trying to restore a hand plane.


----------



## HanselCJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, that looks like a pretty serious product. Thanks for the product review.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Great results!

How much from the gallon did it take to do the tablesaw?

What did you wash/rinse it off with? Water?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

great , great rewiew

no fancy speaking 
just try it, take pictures
and tell the story 
and show the pictures
this time it cuoldn´t
have been done better
becourse picture says more
than thousand words

I will see if we have this product
here in Denmark

thank´s for sharing

Dennis


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Now if I use it on my 91 Chev P/up it was be just a set of wheels left'
Great review ,thanks for posting


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

hotbyte - for everything, I'd guess I used 4 - 6 oz tops! I poured it into a glass jar and brushed it on. By doing so, I could control the usage plus not contaminate the container. I then just wiped it off with water and a rag.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

wow that stuff works good i have to get some.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the review…I have a Ridgid jointer awaiting the same fate : )


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I tried this stuff at a wood show once, as you have shown here its just that good! Thanks for the review.


----------



## terry1769 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've used a good bit of it and it definitely works as reported. Great stuff!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Nothing like it. Does the job every time and no damage to metal.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the review, I'm headed to Auto Zone to get me some of this magic potion first thing tomorrow.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

I have been wanting to get some of this EvapoRust to use on a handplane. Everything I've read about it is very positive and it seems to be much easier than hydrolysis. Problem is finding it… I really hate to pay shipping costs on a gallon of liquid! Oh well, guess I'll just have to bite the bullet and order some.

Jim


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

I saw the review you posted today (the third review) and this is amazing. Thanks for posting the link.


----------

